# Missoula/Montana Kayakers?



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

go hang out at brennans wave by caras park... If you build it, they will come..


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

What codycleve said - just go downtown to Brennan's wave and get some wave time in, you'll meet plenty of kayakers and surfers. 

Welcome to the Zoo.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

also check out fundraising events for Max Wave


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

lhowemt said:


> also check out fundraising events for Max Wave


That reminds me - the Blackfoot river cleanup day is this Saturday, would be a good way to meet folks.

"The 12th annual Blackfoot River Cleanup invites boaters, divers, walkers, families and anyone interested in keeping the Blackfoot River as clean and beautiful as possible. We invite divers and boaters to sign up at 8:00 AM, and walkers to sign up at 9:00 AM at Johnsrud Park. A BBQ lunch for all participants will be served from 11:00 AM to 4:00 PM."


----------

